# Walther report



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, I took the PPK/S out and put only 100 rounds through it. I didn't have any malfunctions but one, after about 75-80 rounds it failed to go fully into battery. A problem I contribute to the very dirty ammo I was putting through it( CCI Blazer Brass 95gr fmj) The guy at the shop said it was a decently hot load and that it would help to break it in. I didn't get to feed any HP through it, but I don't forsee any problems with that, the feed ramp is nice and smooth. I did have one problem after I disassembled it, cleaned it and then reassembled it ensuring the recoil spring was in the proper orientation, skinny part against the chamber. After that I tried to disassemble it again and the slide would not lift off the back of the frame. I was worried something like this would happen to it, so I took it back to the shop and they wanted to send it back to S&W but one of them took it to the back and then announced he had got it off with a very light tap from a plactic coated hammer on the frame. It appeared to all of us that a small metal burr from the slide rails was affecting it. We took a very fine lapping stone to it and smoothed out the rails a little, ensuring all little burrs were removed. The gun was built with extremely tight tolerances and we attributed it to just breaking it in. I had heard problems of people with their PPK/S-1 and the slide not coming off, and I was worried. oh well, problem solved, I can't wait until I can shoot it again. It can get a little uncomfortable though. the beavertail left 2 distinct red lines on the web of my hand, I might have a smith round out the sharp edges, I think someone here or on Waltherforums has already done that, i think I'll try to find the thread. All in all, I am very pleased with my purchase, I have always liked the Walther PPK/S and now I have one, a very well built weapon and good quality.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

One more thing, the sights are a little small and hard to see, but just using the front sight will still make very tight groups. I know she's not designed for target shooting, but the sights could be a little wider.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Nuke I only have knowed a few guys who have bought that pistol and they all had a few little problems with them at first. Once they got them broke in everything was fine. I guess it is because they fit them so tight at the factory. Just don't give up on it yet. Good luck.


----------



## Brian (May 28, 2007)

Congratulations on your PPK/S.

I have a Walther-made (as in all German construction) blue PPK/S which my wife recently took a shine to, and which will be her carry gun. It's beautifully made -- it's a sweet and solid little gun.

I also have an Interarms alloy/stainless PPK, which is, of course, a little smaller than the "/S". When I got it years ago, I had to smooth out the loading ramp a little so that it would feed properly, but since then, it's been very reliable.

These things are definitely not target guns, but they are remarkably accurate if you're serious enough (and rich enough!) to practice often. (I surprised myself last week with the "/S" by putting 7 rounds into 2 inches at 7 yards, with 6 of them in 1 inch. I'm not that good -- the gods just smiled on me, and I saved the target.)

I just love the fact that I can slip my PPK into almost any pants pocket, and it goes unnoticed.

And then, there's the intangible, shallow little pleasure of owning my own small chunk of a real legend, one made all the more famous through its use by "Bond. James Bond."

Brian


----------

